# Is 'QI' racist?



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

I enjoy watching the show on tv, but it struck me, they never have black people on as guests. I'm not one to accuse the BBC of racism, as I think people of colour are well-represented on the station, especially in kids' tv and 'youth culture' stuff like Blue Peter etc.

But why is a high profile show like QI allowed to get away with such blatant 'whitewashing'?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/QI#Episodes


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2010)

Not enough famous black or Asian geeks?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 20, 2010)

Stephen Fry is a cock anyway


----------



## BigTom (Aug 20, 2010)

hasn't reginald d hunter been on qi?

just checked the wiki link - yes he has, so has Meera Syal. both of them once.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

Well that's okay then, no racism there then.


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2010)

Box ticked!


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

I think the Chinese community may have cause for complaint.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2010)

There's been no Abos on either.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

Aboriginal Britons? 

Rob Brydon.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2010)

There's obviously a massive cultural imbalance (not to mention a gender one) throughout standup comedy and its associated professions - which provide the large part of the makeup for these panels.  I'm not sure you can lay that exclusively at the door of QI and not, say, 'I'm sorry I haven't a clue'.  You have to ask why those groups aren't succeeding in the fields that feed these shows, or perhaps aren't entering them in the first place.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

Err...Gina Yashere?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

Looking at this set, and the guy, whoever he is, I think it's pretty understandable why they have difficulty getting blacks onto the show.


Although if the writers were creative, the letter N just cries out for a theme based on 'Negroes'.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Err...Gina Yashere?


 
andi osho, shappi khorsandi...

but there are hundreds of white standups who haven't done QI too.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

Is that why Fry is from Norfolk? They're not known for racial tolerance there...


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 20, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Looking at this set, and the guy, whoever he is, I think it's pretty understandable why they have difficulty getting blacks onto the show.
> 
> 
> Although if the writers were creative, the letter N just cries out for a theme based on 'Negroes'.


 
What is it about the (international film actor) Stephen Fry, or the set that would put off a large number of black people? Do tell...


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> What is it about the (international film actor) Stephen Fry, or the set that would put off a large number of black people? Do tell...


 
Look at it!


----------



## strung out (Aug 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Look at it!


 
he may as well be wearing a white hood


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

People don't apply to go on the show, you know. They are invited.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> What is it about the (international film actor) Stephen Fry, or the set that would put off a large number of black people? Do tell...



Huh? Just _look_ at that photo.....

Need I say more?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

strung out said:


> he may as well be wearing a white hood


 
It's not that. He doesn't look like a Klansman or a racist.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

It's the smugness really. The _this is my place -the BBC_ shit.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 20, 2010)

The dartboard and beer barrel aren't a regular part of the set. (I presume that's what you were talking about with the set, because there's nothing else I can see that you could be thinking of).


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 20, 2010)

scifisam said:


> The dartboard and beer barrel aren't a regular part of the set. (I presume that's what you were talking about with the set, because there's nothing else I can see that you could be thinking of).


 
As to the issue of the import and seriousness I'm attaching to this topic, I can only say this. It is Friday.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2010)

it has a charmingly anglicised reggae theme tune. make of that what you will. 
sorry is another show with a angloreggae theme.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

When there are actual racist shows out there, I find it a bit pointless wasting time attacking this one.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> When there are actual racist shows out there, I find it a bit pointless wasting time attacking this one.


 
What progs are you thinking of?


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> it has a charmingly anglicised reggae theme tune. make of that what you will.
> sorry is another show with a angloreggae theme.


 
Short men


----------



## ChrisFilter (Aug 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What progs are you thinking of?


 
Desmonds.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

The one Clement Attlee tried  to ban?


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Short men


 
a friend of mine did a dub remix of it: http://www.myspace.com/apologistindub/music/playlists


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> What progs are you thinking of?


 
I was hoping one would come to me, but I can't think of any... 

Doesn't mean my point doesn't still stand, though!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2010)

never had a cornish


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I was hoping one would come to me, but I can't think of any...
> 
> Doesn't mean my point doesn't still stand, though!


 
It does.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> never had a cornish



 wot no jethro?


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> I was hoping one would come to me, but I can't think of any...
> 
> Doesn't mean my point doesn't still stand, though!


 
What point? How can you defend this discrimination?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

Ah, shuddup.
Load of old arse, this thread.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

Okay, I'll rephrase my point, when there is actual racism out there, don't waste your time trying to see it in flipping QI.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> never had a cornish


 
No Moslems either.


----------



## Santino (Aug 20, 2010)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> never had a cornish


 
Au contraire.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Okay, I'll rephrase my point, when there is actual racism out there, don't waste your time trying to see it in flipping QI.


 
Where? And why not? Why not start from the roots?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

butchersapron said:


> Where?


Up your bum.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 20, 2010)

zoooo said:


> .


patttb


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 20, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Err...Gina Yashere?



I think they usually try to have funny people on QI.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 20, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I think they usually try to have funny people on QI.


 
Sandi Toksvig?


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 20, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Sandi Toksvig?



Oh I geddit - liberal and a Liberal


----------



## ska invita (Aug 20, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I think the Chinese community may have cause for complaint.


 
you jest, but there are as good as no chinese-english people on telly at all


----------



## zoooo (Aug 20, 2010)

Except the odd chef.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

Gok Wan is anglo-chinese, but he's an exception. Few in acting, too.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Notable Chinese actor:


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)




----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2010)

Go get 'em, Ern.

It's always refreshing to have someone hunting down racism for the right reasons, rather than because you're a tedious attention-seeking fuckstick.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Stephen Fry is a cock anyway


 
This.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> Go get 'em, Ern.
> 
> It's always refreshing to have someone hunting down racism for the right reasons, rather than because you're a tedious attention-seeking fuckstick.


 
Who the fuck are you, John Tyndall?


----------



## miniGMgoit (Aug 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Stephen Fry love's a cock anyway


 
Corrected for you


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Corrected for you


 


any need for that?


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

killer b said:


> any need for that?


 
Indeed.


----------



## Augie March (Aug 21, 2010)

I think I'm racist because whenever I have a party, the vast majority of people I invite to it are white.


----------



## PandaCola (Aug 21, 2010)

The Chinese Detective is investigating this serious matter


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> There's obviously a massive cultural imbalance (not to mention a gender one) throughout standup comedy and its associated professions - which provide the large part of the makeup for these panels.  I'm not sure you can lay that exclusively at the door of QI and not, say, 'I'm sorry I haven't a clue'.  You have to ask why those groups aren't succeeding in the fields that feed these shows, or perhaps aren't entering them in the first place.



Women and blacks aren't funny. It's obvious. Just look at Diane Abbott.


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

I love Strephen Fry


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

miniGMgoit said:


> Corrected for you



The Punctuation Factory would like that rogue apostrophe back, please.


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I love Strephen Fry


 
I didn't overly object to him until the MPs expenses scandal when he said the media were being a bunch of fucking hypocrites given their own expense account shenanigans and it was a trivial amount of money and they should just shut up. How anyone can be so highly educated and make such an obtuse statement is beyond me.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

ymu said:


> I didn't overly object to him until the MPs expenses scandal when he said the media were being a bunch of fucking hypocrites given their own expense account shenanigans and it was a trivial amount of money and they should just shut up. How anyone can be so highly educated and make such an obtuse statement is beyond me.


 
He was right though. He knows what scum journalists are.


----------



## fogbat (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Women and blacks aren't funny. It's obvious. Just look at Diane Abbott.


 
She's rubbish on telly, but her standup work is brilliant.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

fogbat said:


> She's rubbish on telly, but her standup work is brilliant.


 
The ethnic Roy Chubby Brown definitely.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> He was right though. He knows what scum journalists are.



Do journalists pass laws that lead to the imprisonment of poor people who fiddle the dole, though?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Do journalists pass laws that lead to the imprisonment of poor people who fiddle the dole, though?


 
No, but they act as cheerleaders for such laws and never take individual responsibility for their vile influence.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2010)

Augie March said:


> I think I'm racist because whenever I have a party, the vast majority of people I invite to it are white.


 
Me too, I'm a racist. I spend most of my time with my family and they are all white.


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> He was right though. He knows what scum journalists are.


 
That's missing the point as spectacularly as he did.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> No, but they act as cheerleaders for such laws and never take individual responsibility for their vile influence.



Some do, yes. But just because you detest the person reporting the news, that does not excuse the wrongdoing of those being reported. MPs are in no way exonerated for their misdeeds by the misdeeds of the journalists reporting on them.


----------



## killer b (Aug 21, 2010)

i suspect the expense accounts of 99% of journalists are rather less than generous anyway...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Some do, yes. But just because you detest the person reporting the news, that does not excuse the wrongdoing of those being reported. MPs are in no way exonerated for their misdeeds by the misdeeds of the journalists reporting on them.



He didn't excuse journalists. He said they were hypocrites. Which is the point I'm agreeing with.


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> He didn't excuse journalists. He said they were hypocrites. Which is the point I'm agreeing with.


 
He fucking excused the MPs on the grounds that it was a trivial amount of money and not worth bothering about. The comment about journos wasn't an aside - it was his entire fucking take on the issue.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Aug 21, 2010)

ymu said:


> He fucking excused the MPs on the grounds that it was a trivial amount of money and not worth bothering about. The comment about journos wasn't an aside - it was his entire fucking take on the issue.


 
Sorry, I don't follow Stephen's twitters as assiduouly as you do. Get a life.


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

I still like him


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

goldenecitrone said:


> Sorry, I don't follow Stephen's twitters as assiduouly as you do. Get a life.


 
Wut? I never gave a source, but it was BBC news interviewing him. It got repeated quite a lot.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

madzone said:


> I still like him



I do, too. He's birght and funny and interesting and did a cracking programme on tapirs.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

I have some sympathy for what Fry says. It _is_ wars and the killing of hundreds of thousands of innocent people that we should be getting angry about.


----------



## Geri (Aug 21, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I think they usually try to have funny people on QI.


 
She is well funny.


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have some sympathy for what Fry says. It _is_ wars and the killing of hundreds of thousands of innocent people that we should be getting angry about.


No. no it isn't. Not if you're not bothered to get angry about politicians helping themselves whilst setting minimum wage at 65% of what is required to live a basic life; spending millions on demonising benefit claimants and not a penny on demonising tax fraudsters who cost us 100 times more; allowing immigrant workers to be employed with pay and conditions which undercut locally negotiated agreements; ... and so on, ad fucking infinitum.

Unjust wars get the middle-classes all nicely riled up - bless their humanitarian souls - but their protests mean nothing if they haven't even bothered to look at what's going on right outside their suburban front doors. It's a fucking disgusting interview. Fucking disgusting.


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

I can't really see what there is to get so wound up about from that clip  He looks like he hasn't slept in a week - maybe he was just grumpy. I can't say I find it 'fucking disgusting'.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

I disagree. The worst, the very worst thing Blair did was invade Iraq, closely followed by invading Afghanistan. Protesting against the treatment of people at home means nothing if you haven't bothered trying to stop the killing of people abroad.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

Geri said:


> She is well funny.



She's funnier than Andy Parsons, but then again so is an ebola buttie.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephen Fry can't be a racialist, as he is a jew.


----------



## butchersapron (Aug 21, 2010)

Perfectly possible to get angry about 1/4 million pound plus salaries from the taxpayer for fry and others and what this represents (esp when pompously defended) and things like Iraq.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 21, 2010)

zoooo said:


> Okay, I'll rephrase my point, when there is actual racism out there, don't waste your time trying to see it in flipping QI.


 
^^ This.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

ymu said:


> Unjust wars get the middle-classes all nicely riled up - bless their humanitarian souls - but their protests mean nothing if they haven't even bothered to look at what's going on right outside their suburban front doors.


 
You appear to be having a bad morning, but this is a really stupid thing to say.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Should do a campaign to get some Black Britons on to QI.


----------



## ymu (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I disagree. The worst, the very worst thing Blair did was invade Iraq, closely followed by invading Afghanistan. Protesting against the treatment of people at home means nothing if you haven't bothered trying to stop the killing of people abroad.


 
And they're two separate issues, how exactly? And how, precisely, do you intend to mobilise enough people to make a difference to the way our government treats brown people abroad when you make it so painfully obvious that you couldn't give a crap about their lives?

Fucking middle-class lefties. Yes, I know, I am one - but fuck us. We should be shot for being fucking morons.


----------



## Mr Moose (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Should do a campaign to get some Black Britons on to QI.


 
Why? It's clearly so extreme in its racism they might as well have done with it and have it sponsored by the BNP. Why inflict that on honest entertainers?


----------



## Stigmata (Aug 21, 2010)

I remember the scandal when they invited Nick Griffin on the show


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

If there was one thread that perfectly summed up Urban75 this is it;

A prepostorous leftie premise to start
Infighting, backbiting, sniping
Old "beefs" resurface
Straying totally off the original subject


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

Anyway - if i could find the clip it would better illustrate it, but remeber the bit in Extras when Cheggers challenges Gervais to name a funny black person, and he says "Chris Rock, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy", then Cheggers says "no, a funny black British person" and Gervais looks all thoughtful and looks up at a picture of Lenny Henry, then looks down and carries on looking thoughtful saying nothing. That's why there are not more black people on QI.

Do you think the producers would turn down Chris Rock going on because he did not fit in with the strict "white is right" policy?


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Anyway - if i could find the clip it would better illustrate it, but remeber the bit in Extras when Cheggers challenges Gervais to name a funny black person, and he says "Chris Rock, Richard Pryor, Eddie Murphy", then Cheggers says "no, a funny black British person" and Gervais looks all thoughtful and looks up at a picture of Lenny Henry, then looks down and carries on looking thoughtful saying nothing. That's why there are not more black people on QI.
> 
> Do you think the producers would turn down Chris Rock going on because he did not fit in with the strict "white is right" policy?


 
They've had aN African-American Comedian of Color already, albeit once. Why the boycott of Black Britons?


----------



## Melinda (Aug 21, 2010)

Steel☼Icarus said:


> I think they usually try to have funny people on QI.


When is Alan Davies moving to L.A to do the Jay Leno Show then? 
When was his last Showtime Special?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> They've had aN African-American Comedian of Color already, albeit once. Why the boycott of Black Britons?


 
Because QI is a reasonably cerebral show about facts, and generally has middle class/middle aged men on it. Middle aged men do love their facts.

Most black british comedians are younger and more "youth explosion", and would probably not want to be on QI. Don't get many young white comedians on it either, with the exception-proving the rule David Mitchell - surely the most middle-aged young man ever.

I'm trying to think of any suitable black british comedians, but can't really think of any. The fella from Kumars could be on for sure.

Disclaimer:- I'm not talking about any race as a whole here, just british comedians


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

ymu said:


> I didn't overly object to him until the MPs expenses scandal when he said the media were being a bunch of fucking hypocrites given their own expense account shenanigans and it was a trivial amount of money and they should just shut up. How anyone can be so highly educated and make such an obtuse statement is beyond me.


 
Innit, his was what tipped it for me. He's also a complete sycophant when it comes to lords and ladies and all that upper class shit.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Should do a campaign to get some Black Britons on to QI.


 
This is desperately poor stuff, even by your new basement level standards.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Because QI is a reasonably cerebral show about facts, and generally has middle class/middle aged men on it. Middle aged men do love their facts.
> 
> Most black british comedians are younger and more "youth explosion", and would probably not want to be on QI. Don't get many young white comedians on it either, with the exception-proving the rule David Mitchell - surely the most middle-aged young man ever.
> 
> ...


 
Lenny Henry is a middle aged black comedian, and you've got the Iranian fella, Omid Djalili - he's middle aged looking, he's bald anyway.


----------



## 8den (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Lenny Henry is a middle aged and black


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

Them travel tavern adverts are awesome comedy.


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephen k Amos?


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

But Lenny isn't really funny in these situations - remember when he hosted that awards ceremony and it was painfully unfunny. Omid Djalili could do it for sure. Shappi Khorsandi is not funny enough

I think a lot of comedians may be too intimidated to go on, and not want to show themselves up. Gina Yashmere is not that sort of comedian -she's okay on Mock the Week, but on the gentler QI her humour may be out of place.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep Stephen K Amos could - great comedian.

so far we have 3


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

They don't just have comedians on, Danny Baker was on a few times for example.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

Fair point, but Danny Baker is a middle aged man who likes facts about things and is a good talker


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Fair point, but Danny Baker is a middle aged man who likes facts about things and is a good talker



Dotun Adebayo


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

Most of QI's guests come from the same management company as Fry or something like that. Which is probably why it's the same people time and again...


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Dotun Adebayo


 
Possibly, but he may not want to do it, any of these comedians.

I'm sure it is quite a challenging show to be on - i'm certain they don't give them the questions beforehand like Mock the Week/HIGNFY/Buzzcocks etc. Some comedians could be horribly exposed by the format, as being unknowledgable and not so funny or sharp.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> Possibly, but he may not want to do it, any of these comedians.
> 
> I'm sure it is quite a challenging show to be on - i'm certain they don't give them the questions beforehand like Mock the Week/HIGNFY/Buzzcocks etc. Some comedians could be horribly exposed by the format, as being unknowledgable and not so funny or sharp.


 
Hugh Lawrie just sat there and said nothing when he was on...


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Hugh Lawrie just sat there and said nothing when he was on...


 
Ah, bless. I've noticed on Mock the Week you have some "greenhorn" comedians who barely say anything quite a lot, happens on quite a lot of panel shows - must be quite horrific for a comedian when that happens. Especially someone trying to make a name for themselves.


----------



## Santino (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Hugh Lawrie just sat there and said nothing when he was on...


 
He did cure all those people though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Aug 21, 2010)

its not rasist. the truth is tha t their are less blacs on qI than wites becose receach shows that they are less intelijent and yoo keed to be clevor to go on it. WOt necst? Don't tell me "posative descrimenation"?! Eight werds: hends off qI euroland beruecrats!


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> This is desperately poor stuff, even by your new basement level standards.



I await a thread from you which can generate as much interest or response as half of mine can get. Oh, sorry, you're too busy getting 'beer and blowjobs' as your puerile profile suggests.


----------



## PandaCola (Aug 21, 2010)

I never watch QI, but if they have that unfunny Glaswegian token Sikh bloke on it I'll watch it even less.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Aug 21, 2010)

PandaCola said:


> I never watch QI, but if they have that unfunny Glaswegian token Sikh bloke on it I'll watch it even less.


 
I like that guy. I think he isfunny.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

PandaCola said:


> I never watch QI, but if they have that unfunny Glaswegian token Sikh bloke on it I'll watch it even less.


 
Yeah, he just isn't funny is he? Last seen on the One show, so hopefully that's his shit career over.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I await a thread from you which can generate as much interest or response as half of mine can get. Oh, sorry, you're too busy getting 'beer and blowjobs' as your puerile profile suggests.



Misplaced conceit is always amusing. Keep it up, Ernie.


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2010)

PandaCola said:


> I never watch QI, but if they have that unfunny Glaswegian token Sikh bloke on it I'll watch it even less.


 
though he was part of one of the funniest radio interviews ever


----------



## madzone (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> They don't just have comedians on, Danny Baker was on a few times for example.


 
Emma Thompson was on once. made a right twat of herself. And that John Sessions - smug cunt extraordinaire who doesn't let anyone else get a word in.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> though he was part of one of the funniest radio interviews ever




nice one.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

strung out said:


> though he was part of one of the funniest radio interviews ever




Kin ell, he's a real presenter.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

I believe the guests on most in order is something like Phill Jupitus, Sean Locke, and recently Jimmy Carr.  My very reliable source tells me that Carr is unpopular with the others, including Fry because - although they don't get the questions in advance, Carr insists on the subject areas so that he can get his personal team of writers to come up with jokes, whereas the others are fully improvising.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> Kin ell, he's a real presenter.


 
I clicked on this link next to it, and found him being interviewed by a man with really weird hair...


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

I've only seen it a couple of times, but mostly they're just chatting, aren't they? 'Improvising' is a slightly strong term.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> I clicked on this link next to it, and found him being interviewed by a man with really weird hair...


 
I clicked on that as well. The man is strangely compelling.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

Interestingly (a bit) - there's little crossover between the bbc panel shows.  Buzzcocks has some (with QI, predominantly) and Would I lie To You has a fair selection of ppl from all the others.  QI also has most of crossover with Radio four panel shows.  David Mitchell does so many, because apprently, as well as being pretty good, everyone he works with seems to think he's just utterly lovely.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I've only seen it a couple of times, but mostly they're just chatting, aren't they? 'Improvising' is a slightly strong term.


 
I meant improvising in the sense of 'making it up as they go along', not 'whose line is it anyway'.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I await a thread from you which can generate as much interest or response as half of mine can get.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh, and you really have to pity the desperation of an idiot that picks up on something I typed into my profile almost 9 years ago


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

I'd find a massive picture of a bloke sleeping alone in a bedsit but I can't be arsed, Blowjob King.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> I believe the guests on most in order is something like Phill Jupitus, Sean Locke, and recently Jimmy Carr.  My very reliable source tells me that Carr is unpopular with the others, including Fry because - although they don't get the questions in advance, Carr insists on the subject areas so that he can get his personal team of writers to come up with jokes, whereas the others are fully improvising.


 
What do you mean 'I believe'...I posted a link in the OP.

25 appearances

    * Jo Brand

24 appearances

    * Phill Jupitus
    * Sean Lock

22 appearances

    * Bill Bailey
    * Rich Hall

17 appearances

    * Jimmy Carr

14 appearances

    * Clive Anderson
    * David Mitchell

13 appearances

    * Rob Brydon

11 appearances

    * Dara Ó Briain


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What do you mean 'I believe'...I posted a link in the OP.
> 
> 25 appearances
> 
> ...


rob brydon and dara o briain are practically black


----------



## strung out (Aug 21, 2010)

no scots on that list


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> rob brydon and dara o briain are practically black


 
Fuck off they're celts man! As is Jimmy Carr.

Rich Hall, however is part red injun.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> What do you mean 'I believe'...I posted a link in the OP.
> 
> 25 appearances
> 
> ...


 
forgive me, i didn't read your link.  And my source completely ignored Jo Brand, which is *naughty* of them... (unconscious patriarchal arrogance, i'll be bound...)


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Fuck off they're celts man!


exactly


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> forgive me, i didn't read your link.  And my source completely ignored Jo Brand, which is *naughty* of them... (unconscious patriarchal arrogance, i'll be bound...)


 
Anyway, back on topic, you said you knew of loads of funny Black Briton Comedians of Colour - can you cobble a list together and someone, maybe Pickman's Model or Lustbather, can start a Facebook campaign?


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> exactly


 
Celts didn't originate from Africa like the Saxons.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Celts didn't originate from Africa like the Saxons.


 
everyone did


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Anyway, back on topic, you said you knew of loads of funny Black Briton Comedians of Colour - can you cobble a list together and someone, maybe Pickman's Model or Lustbather, can start a Facebook campaign?


 
Have another look, I said no such thing. I quite possibly could think of some, but actually it's almost the opposite of what I said.  Poor comprehension, Mr Lynch.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> everyone did


 
The Chinese didn't.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

spanglechick said:


> Have another look, I said no such thing. I quite possibly could think of some, but actually it's almost the opposite of what I said.  Poor comprehension, Mr Lynch.


 
Your post was long so I may have skimmed it, sorry.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

I think Stephen K Amos has been on also ... 

If not then he should be..


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

The show is more open to an accusation of sexism, the panellists are usually male.!


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> The Chinese didn't.


 
Yes they did. 

Is this what passes for humour in the lynch household? 

Odd.


----------



## spanglechick (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Your post was long so I may have skimmed it, sorry.


 


spanglechick said:


> There's obviously a massive cultural imbalance (not to mention a gender one) throughout standup comedy and its associated professions - which provide the large part of the makeup for these panels.  I'm not sure you can lay that exclusively at the door of QI and not, say, 'I'm sorry I haven't a clue'.  You have to ask why those groups aren't succeeding in the fields that feed these shows, or perhaps aren't entering them in the first place.



If you can't accurately read _*three lines*_ of text for meaning, I fear for your students, Sir. I will however be more brief in future to allow for your evidently limited literacy.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

weltweit said:


> The show is more open to an accusation of sexism, the panellists are usually male.!


 
And privately-educated, bar Sean Lock and Jo Brand, from the main guests.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

Just seen that list. 

Only one woman - Jo Brand 

Sexist! 

And the best value pannellists Bill Bailey and Clive Anderson - imho


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Racist, sexist, classist, islamophobic, hints of Zionism...I'm outraged!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

But it is funny!! and that is why I watch it


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

weltweit said:


> But it is funny!! and that is why I watch it


 
Bet you loved Mind Your Language too.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2010)

i've just watched grandma's house. everyone in it is jewish. wacists.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> Bet you loved Mind Your Language too.


 
I never saw that.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 21, 2010)

Viciously, savagely, unreedemably racist, may they all burn in a special hell


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i've just watched grandma's house. everyone in it is jewish. wacists.


 
You only noticed that because of your rampant anti-semitism.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

littlebabyjesus said:


> I have some sympathy for what Fry says. It _is_ wars and the killing of hundreds of thousands of innocent people that we should be getting angry about.


 
You can be angry about war and the killing of innocents, and also be angry about politicians stealing your money, all at the same time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

ymu said:


> No. no it isn't. Not if you're not bothered to get angry about politicians helping themselves whilst setting minimum wage at 65% of what is required to live a basic life; spending millions on demonising benefit claimants and not a penny on demonising tax fraudsters who cost us 100 times more; allowing immigrant workers to be employed with pay and conditions which undercut locally negotiated agreements; ... and so on, ad fucking infinitum.
> 
> Unjust wars get the middle-classes all nicely riled up - bless their humanitarian souls - but their protests mean nothing if they haven't even bothered to look at what's going on right outside their suburban front doors. It's a fucking disgusting interview. Fucking disgusting.


 
I know nothing about this Fry, but he looks like a kissass. And usually, serious newspeople and journalists don't do comedy quiz shows.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> Lenny Henry is a middle aged black comedian, and you've got the Iranian fella, Omid Djalili - he's middle aged looking, he's bald anyway.



Ali G is black, isn't he?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I know nothing about this Fry, but he looks like a kissass. And usually, serious newspeople and journalists don't do comedy quiz shows.



He's an intellectual, darling.

QI is basically the 'comedy show' for people who only ever watch University Challenge.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephen Fry is a national treasure


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> He's an intellectual, darling.
> 
> QI is basically the 'comedy show' for people who only ever watch University Challenge.



More a darling of the intellectuals.



edited to add: I thought you were talking about Ali G...


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> More a darling of the intellectuals.
> 
> 
> 
> edited to add: I thought you were talking about Ali G...


 
Yeah I realised that, hence my swift edit!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> He's an intellectual, darling.
> 
> QI is basically the 'comedy show' for people who only ever watch University Challenge.


 
How intellectual can he be if he thought it was wrong for the media to report on a bunch of thieving politicians?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Stephen Fry is a national treasure


 
Bollocks. He's not a national treasure just because the liberal middle class decided he is.


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

Well he has been described as a bipolar sufferrer, who differs from most in that he has a brain the size of a planet! 

He certainly does seen quite clever. 

But then he is also a twit  and a popular one.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> How intellectual can he be if he thought it was wrong for the media to report on a bunch of thieving politicians?


 
He is very intelligent but has a blind spot when it comes to class and privilege; he's a wannabe toff.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Ali G is black, isn't he?


 
No, he's Scotch.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2010)

Crispy said:


> Viciously, savagely, unreedemably racist, may they all burn in a special hell


 
i once saw him savagely beating his filipino maid and leaving her bleeding in the gutter. as he left her there twitching, he let loose a staggering barrage of the most shocking racial epithets i'd ever heard. he's a wrong un'.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> i once saw him savagely beating his filipino maid and leaving her bleeding in the gutter. as he left her there twitching, he let loose a staggering barrage of the most shocking racial epithets i'd ever heard. he's a wrong un'.


 
Bukake for some.


----------



## D'wards (Aug 21, 2010)

The repeat of QI this very Friday has Reginald D Hunter in it.

Put that in your toilet and flush it!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> The repeat of QI this very Friday has Reginald D Hunter in it.
> 
> Put that in your toilet and flush it!


 
Token


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 21, 2010)

D'wards said:


> The repeat of QI this very Friday has Reginald D Hunter in it.
> 
> Put that in your toilet and flush it!


 
That episode may as well have Lord Lucan in it.


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephen Fry is  a token toff, Ali G a token Jew, Omid Djillah a token muslim, Jo Brand a token woman  ........... and on and on.  Get over it, it's just a TV show!!!


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

Stephen Fry is not a token toff .... 

He is a Toff !!!


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> He's an intellectual, darling.
> 
> QI is basically the 'comedy show' for people who only ever watch University Challenge.


t 

Yep -  Alan Davis is really the University challenge type!!  Do you actually watch the prgramme or are you a little iintimidated by it


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Stephen Fry is not a token toff ....
> 
> He is a Toff !!!


  OK -  so are you saying that Reginal D  Hunter is not A token black but just a Black, then we are in agreement??


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

ash said:


> OK -  so are you saying that Reginal D  Hunter is not A token black but just a Black, then we are in agreement??


 
Reginald D Hunter is on the program on merit... 

Fry is a toff - but probably not a snob which is important

Still no reason why people can't enjoy the programme!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

ash said:


> t
> 
> Yep -  Alan Davis is really the University challenge type!!  Do you actually watch the prgramme or are you a little iintimidated by it


 
Are you Stephen Fry or something?

I lolled at being accused of being intellectually intimidated by a fuckwit who uses multiple ???


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Are you Stephen Fry or something?
> 
> I lolled at being accused of being intellectually intimidated by a fuckwit who uses multiple ???



You are so right 'lolling' is so grammatically correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

ash said:


> you are so right 'lolling' is so grammatically correct!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
omg!!!!!!!!!1111!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## weltweit (Aug 21, 2010)

I will tell you who was good on QI, it was that fella from Armstrong & Miller. But I can't remember if it was Armstrong or Miller. Anyhow he, the one that was on is or was a physicist, and he snogged Rob Brydon on the show which was a surprise. But his input was good.


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2010)

weltweit said:


> Reginald D Hunter is on the program on merit...
> 
> Fry is a toff - but probably not a snob which is important
> 
> Still no reason why people can't enjoy the programme!


 

I agree and I enjoy the programme.  Horses for courses and all that    why do we need to read so much into things.


----------



## scifisam (Aug 21, 2010)

ernestolynch said:


> I await a thread from you which can generate as much interest or response as half of mine can get. Oh, sorry, you're too busy getting 'beer and blowjobs' as your puerile profile suggests.


 
'You won't post on a messageboard because you're too busy drinking and having sex' has to be the crappest insult ever.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 21, 2010)

I think technically being sucked off is receiving sex rather than having it


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 21, 2010)

says bill clinton


----------



## Steel Icarus (Aug 22, 2010)

scifisam said:


> 'You won't post on a messageboard because you're too busy drinking and having sex' has to be the crappest insult ever.





Was afk earlier for this very reason. It did not seem like an imposition.


----------



## frogwoman (Aug 22, 2010)

I dont mind Stephen Fry but he's not THAT funny.


----------



## Supine (Aug 22, 2010)

it's a funny show. 

maybe people are over analysing it! Shame there arn't any funny Japanese guests...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I think technically being sucked off is receiving sex rather than having it


 
I don't think that's correct.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> I don't think that's correct.


 
It must be. It's fairly passive really, innit.


----------



## ymu (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm having a tooth out tomorrow. Or am I receiving a tooth extraction.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 22, 2010)

The great debate rages on...


----------



## Riklet (Aug 22, 2010)

Fry probably eats impoverished chinese orphans on toast the giant racist ogre and class oppressor... 

Oh lawwwdy some reet drama here, who needs TV eh..?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> It must be. It's fairly passive really, innit.


 
Two people engaged in a sexual act, are 'having' sex together.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Two people engaged in a sexual act, are 'having' sex together.


 
But the point still stands that the receiver has to do very little in the way of 'engaging'.

I'm with Clinton, a blowie isn't sex.


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 22, 2010)

ash said:


> t
> 
> Yep -  Alan Davis is really the University challenge type!!  Do you actually watch the prgramme or are you a little iintimidated by it


 
It's Davies by the way, not Davis. Tell me how 'he's not the University Challenge type' please?


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 22, 2010)

scifisam said:


> 'You won't post on a messageboard because you're too busy drinking and having sex' has to be the crappest insult ever.


 
Note the ' and the ' which surround the words 'beer and blowjobs'. This is where a hint of irony is being introduced. If the poster in question had put his interests as 'time travel and necromancy' I would be more inclined to believe him.


----------



## Dandred (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Ali G is black, isn't he?



 I just spat morning tea all over my monitor 

But you are being serious!! 

Ali G is Borat.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 22, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Bollocks. He's not a national treasure just because the liberal middle class decided he is.



This.


----------



## Proper Tidy (Aug 22, 2010)

ash said:


> OK -  so are you saying that Reginal D  Hunter is not A token black but just a Black, then we are in agreement??


 
Reginald D Hunter - "just a Black"...


----------



## ernestolynch (Aug 22, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> Reginald D Hunter - "just a Black"...


 
Ha ha, bang to rights!


----------



## ymu (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Ali G is black, isn't he?


 
Ali G is a parody of a white kid pretending to be black.


----------



## madzone (Aug 22, 2010)

Still loving La Fry over here


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 22, 2010)

I hate the way he goes "Mmnnyah."


----------



## madzone (Aug 22, 2010)

I like it. He's like a real life version of Professor Yaffle.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 22, 2010)

"Mnnnyaaah.  How clever....  Extraordinary ...  Mmmmnyahh, mmmnyahh"


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)

ymu said:


> Ali G is a parody of a white kid pretending to be black.


 

Gosh. Really??


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Dandred said:


> But you are being serious!!


 
Jesus. It's a bit thick in here today...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)

Proper Tidy said:


> I'm with Clinton, a blowie isn't sex.


 
One person sucks on another person's penis until that person has an orgasm.

And it's not sex.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 22, 2010)

QI has the worst theme tune in the history of modern tv.


----------



## Lakina (Aug 22, 2010)

doesn't count if they don't swallow


----------



## Lakina (Aug 22, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> QI has the worst theme tune in the history of modern tv.


 
macgyver?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 22, 2010)

Lakina said:


> macgyver?


 
never seen it...


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 22, 2010)

I've now listened to it and decided QI is worse. Macgyver is terrible, but is a product of its time and at least shows a bit of energy. The QI theme tune is just lethargic garden centre music. It's the bit where the keyboard trumpets kick in that really irks me. It's very odd for the theme tune to a 21st century TV programme.


----------



## madzone (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> One person sucks on another person's penis until that person has an orgasm.
> 
> And it's not sex.



You describe it like syphoning petrol.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Aug 22, 2010)

madzone said:


> You describe it like syphoning petrol.


 
With siphoning petrol, nobody/nothing has an orgasm, at least in most cases.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> With siphoning petrol, nobody/nothing has an orgasm, at least in most cases.


i got a £30 fine for syphoning petrol as a youth.

i swallowed most of it.

it wasn't pleasant, believe you me.


----------



## madzone (Aug 22, 2010)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> With siphoning petrol, nobody/nothing has an orgasm, at least in most cases.


 
You're just not doing it right


----------



## Kaka Tim (Aug 23, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> QI has the worst theme tune in the history of modern tv.


 
Wholeheartedly agree. Its like the background music for adverts for local businessess they used to play in the cinema. Only worse. 

However, being racist, I find QI a guilty pleasure. 

Stephen Fry's opinions are typically liberal tosh and he sucks up to power - but hes still witty and erudidte when talking about obscure facts and relating amusing anecdotes. 

Anyway there not usually anything else on and the missus likes it .....


----------



## scifisam (Aug 23, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> QI has the worst theme tune in the history of modern tv.


 
Agreed - it's so horribly twee.


----------



## Orang Utan (Aug 23, 2010)

tangerinedream said:


> QI has the worst theme tune in the history of modern tv.


racist. don't diss bob marley


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 23, 2010)

Orang Utan said:


> racist. don't diss bob marley


 
It's the worst mash up ever!


----------

